# Greetings from Western, NY.



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Greetings from Western, NY. Just sold my Swithback, looking for my next rig!!! I love shooting, but bowhunting whitetails is my true love!!! Looking forword to sharing, and learning here at archry talk:smile:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome from anothern Western NYer!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk.

Western New York has quite a number of AT members. Where are you from?
I live in the metropolis of Collins (Southern Erie County).


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## nysparticus (Jan 22, 2007)

*Western NY*

Cheektovegas here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk NY. Smasher. Have fun here.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome, Clarence Center here


----------



## Tom McAndrew (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello smasher,finally got on here myself even if my real name came up instead on my normal handle of "swampbuck" LOL what part of Western NY are ya in I live in Byron


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tom McAndrew said:


> Hello smasher,finally got on here myself even if my real name came up instead on my normal handle of "swampbuck" LOL what part of Western NY are ya in I live in Byron


And a :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Tom. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome tot the site, were glad your here. BTW nice Avatar!


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to AT! glad you joined us!


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT from Fairport. I just bought a switch back (well waiting 6 weeks for it to arrive!)


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome! :teeth:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. Check the classifieds if you are looking for a new bow. Lots of bows there for sale.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## NY.Smasher (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow!!! What a welcoming!!! Thanks for making me feel at home. I am from the small town of warsaw, out in wyoming county. Can't believe all the western newyorkers!!! Happy to be here


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello :wave3: and :welcome: to ArcheryTalk. There are lots of great and helpful people here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

